# Fog Room?



## irunbarrels (Sep 21, 2009)

My boyfriend and I went to the Haunted Mill last night in PA (http://www.hauntedmillscreampark.com). In one of the houses they had a 'fog room'. We walked into the room, and everything was completely white. You couldn't see your hand in front of you; you really couldn't see anything, but it was bright. It wasn't the light that bothered you, it was just how thick the fog was and everything was white.

I was wondering if anyone knew how they did this.
We thought maybe a big concrete tube, because of how it felt like sometimes you were walking up walls, with bright white lights above, and a whole bunch of fog machines.

But, does anyone know how this is done?


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure how large the area was they were filling, but as long as you have the doors sealed up and a great fog machine, it is really pretty easy to accomplish. At a haunted house I worked at, we had a long dark hall that had heavy curtains hanging over the doors and one fog machine and it filled up amazingly fast.


----------



## irunbarrels (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmm, I might try it with a small area then this year.
For some reason, in my mind, it took a gazillion fog machines.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Froggys swamp juice and a bunch of floods above.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

You have to remember that it is in a small confined space. If there is no circulation, it will typically fill up pretty quickly. i always thought it would be fun to do in a bathroom, but I'm thinking actually using the bathroom might be difficult. LOL


----------

